# HCG levels 3 weeks post d&c



## be82555

I had a d&c 4 weeks ago for a 12-week pregnancy which had stopped developing at 9.5 weeks. My doc called me at 3 weeks post to tell me the pathology report which he said was a common chromosomal abnormality (triploidy) but wanted to follow my hcg down to zero, I think to rule out molar/partial molar pregnancy. My levels at 3 weeks post were 551. They didn't test prior to the d&c procedure, so I have nothing to compare it to. I have to wait until next week to retest and am so impatient. Does anyone have a similar experience that can tell me what to expect. I feel like the number is high.


----------



## SilverFair

I wish I could help, but I had a natural m/c, so it's probably a bit different. I miscarried at 10 weeks (baby stopped developing at 6w4d). My hcg level was 1252 the day after my m/c, 14 2 weeks after that and 3 another 2 weeks after that. I'm sure there are some other ladies on here who've had d&c's that could give you their experiences. I know it's hard to be patient, but everything will go back to normal eventually one way or another. *hugs*


----------



## acetoact

My dr didn't follow me all the way to zero but within a few days after the d&c it had dropped to 295. He said that he thought within a week it would be at zero.


----------



## corrie anne

Since the pregnancy was at the high end of the 1st tri, your levels are going to go downs lowly, when you have a full term baby, it usually hits zero 6 weeks after birth. I had a dnc when i was 6w5d and i bled for only a couple of days and tested a week after and it was neg. I dont know if it were at zero since some tests require 25 more more so i could have had some left but not much. I would take a test if it has been a couple of days to see if it is still positive. Another thing is you are very fertile after a pregnancy and yo can ovulate at any time. So if you have DB'd after and did not use protection, you can fall pregnant again.


----------



## dan-o

Hi hun, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

I also lost a baby due to triploidy in early 2009. Mine was very similar to yours, baby stopped developing, so I had a D&C at 12 weeks. Mine was definitely a partial molar pregnancy as well, but I know not all triploidy babies are, so yours may not be. 

I'm in the UK & was referred to charing cross hospital, based on the pathology results. The team there are lovely & deal exclusively with molar losses, GTD & choriocarcinoma, they monitor you as an outpatient.

I had weekly HCG betas sent up to them, to check things were going the right way. 

There is a thread with a few of us ladies who have suffered molar type losses, in the lounge section, here's the link in case you want to have a look:

Molar group


There is also a molar pregnancy support forum in it's own right, google 'molar pregnancy' & it's the .co.uk one xx

:hug:


----------



## be82555

I actually started my period 1.5 weeks after I had that reading of 551, a total of 4.5 weeks following the d&c. My doctor still wants to follow the numbers down to zero, but I'm feeling much more confident now that things are moving in the right direction and I'm happy to be that much closer to being able to TTC again.

Thanks, all.


----------

